# Overweight senior GR with physical limitations



## tatum123

Hello everyone,

I have a wonderful 10+ year old GR (rescue dog, so not exactly sure, but I have had her for 8 years and she was at least two when I got her) with physical limitations. She had some permanent damage to her leg joints, and her hips at the time I took her in to save her from being put down. 

We previously lived in a house with a yard and pool, she used the pool some, but there was really no area for her to run or play (which she probably could have done better when she was a bit younger).

Time went on, and she gained, and still continues to gain weight, while eating very little. I had her thyroid checked, and there are no issues there. 
She eats very little, and has never been a big eater, but she is very overweight.

At age 10+ she is now at 135lbs. 
I would love to help her take some of the pounds off and get her to a healthier weight, so that she can be more mobile, at least to the extent in which she can move around without pain.

She now has a bit of hip dysplasia, but this is not a major issue as she has regular laser treatments. 
(I love her so much that I actually just this year, purchased the same laser that my vet uses. It is a full medical laser at 980nm)
She gets around walking okay, but she does have trouble getting up, mostly due to her weight and old injuries.

Anyone know of a diet to help her take weight off quickly. 
I moved her over to Blue Buffalo senior, but that has done nothing to help her. 
I am not opposed to a raw diet if it would help. I just need some advice so I can help my sweet tub of lard doggie. 

Currently if I give her a normal sized bowl (the metal ones you get at the pet store, holds around 3 cups maybe) she will only finish it off just about every two days. Cutting calories for her seems almost cruel to me, so I have not done anything other than change to the low calorie food.

Also, lately she has started itching like crazy just above the base of her tail, and I took her to the vet a week and half ago since her ears started to itch. 
The vet said she has a slight ear infection, but not all that bad. He has me using Mometamax. 
I just thought I should mention these things, in case they are a symptom of larger issues that my vet may be missing.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tatum, hi and welcome to your and your old gal. The inability to lose weight screams hypothyroidism to me, and when you add in itchy and ear infections, I'd have your vet rerun a full six-panel thyroid test. Many vets don't know that a low reading, which they then tell you is "normal" is actually too low for a golden and needs supplementation with thyroid meds. There's a vet, Dr. Jean Dodds at Hemopet, who is an expert at thyroid issues in dogs. You can send your dog's results (or the actual blood draw itself) to her and have her give you an opinion. Google Hemopet and I think the instructions are on the website.

As far as how much you're feeding her, I don't find it at all strange that this inactive senior eats 1.5 cups a day (you said she'll only finish a 3-cup bowl in two days). Active dogs in good health generally eat two cups of food a day to stay at a good weight and in good condition. More importantly, how many calories are in a cup of her food? Some people get their dogs to lose weight by determining how much they should weigh (say 70 pounds) and then giving that amount times ten for daily calories. So a 135-lb. dog who ideally should weigh 70 pounds would get 700 calories a day. You can supplement if she's hungry by feeding non-salted canned green beans or steamed veggies (cauliflower and broccoli were my old guy's favorite), raw carrots, some small pieces of melon. You know, just like us, fruits and veggies keep us healthy and slim  But before you do any kind of diet, I would really encourage you to recheck her thyroid and send it to someone who knows goldens and thyroid levels.


----------



## tatum123

Thank you so much! 
I will have my vet (a new one that I do adore) check her. 
I have had the test done a number of times over the years, and it always came back the same, so with my new vet, I have not even bothered to ask.
I mean, previously, really something like once a year, and maybe even twice at different vets in some months over the years, not trusting the opinion of the other vet.
I have finally found a vet that I trust since my new move to the country, and I am glad to hear that my instincts may have been right all along. I have always suspected this could be an issue, being a hypothyroid patient myself. 

The dog now has 23 acres and a lake to have use of. I would like for her to be able to spend her senior years playing outside and chasing a ball if she wants.

I was just at petco the other day and saw this really cool bowl that was marked off in a way as to slowly reducing calories. I don't remember exactly what the trick was, but I did give it a second look since I have been considering trying to help my girl take off the pounds. 
I just don't want to deprave her and make her feel hungry all the time, the amount she eats now sure seems like a small portion to take food away from. 

I will absolutely take your advice and get the new thyroid reading, and then contact Hemopet with the results. 

Her current food shows 396Kcals per cup, so it does not really sound like she is overeating. That is the struggle, do you take food from a dog that is eating just around the right amount, but still gaining?
It's hard, but I think I need to do it for her, so she feels better and lives longer.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum!

I second the recommendation to get a full suite of thyroid tests done. Dr. Jean Dodds, already mentioned by Finn's Fan, has a book on canine thyroid disorders that might be useful to you: The Canine Thyroid Epidemic: Answers You Need for Your Dog: W. Jean Dodds, Diana Laverdure: 9781617810169: Amazon.com: Books.

We also have a thread that reports on numerous assistive devices to help dogs with all sorts of physical challenges: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. I know that some of the referenced sites have braces that help damaged leg joints.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## rhondas

I agree with others that she needs her Thyroid Checked. She probably needs other tests run because that much weight can cause other issues.

I will be blunt. Your dog is morbidly obese and weighs 2X what she should weigh.
If you can not find a competent vet where you live, I would suggest contacting 
a University with a Veterinary School in your state to get one. Better yet make an appointment with a vet at the Veterinary School. She will probably need a rehabilitiion vet in order to get fully mobile.


----------



## GoldensGirl

One trick often recommended to help get weight off a dog is to add frozen green beans to the kibble. The green beans provide extra bulk to fill the dog up but add few calories. Most dogs enjoy the taste and crunchy texture, in my experience.


----------



## tatum123

I am so thankful for all of your responses.
Yes, I am in total agreement that she is morbidly obese.
I have always known this, and her being heavy is not due to overfeeding. 
It is also not from NOT visiting the vet, but it is partially from the lack of finding a vet that I could "connect" with.
I used to live in Georgia, and I did animal rescue, I had a number of vets that I adored and trusted. But when I moved to Plano, Texas, I just never found a vet that I felt took the time to listen to what I was telling them.
I have had three dogs at the same time I had this girl I got my German Shepherd from Good Shepherd of North Texas, she was two, and she lived to be 14 years old, when I finally had a vet come out and put her to sleep in my home. She was physically fit, and never overweight. 
I also had a rescue Chocolate Lab who we got at the same time, he lived to be over 13 years old, he finally developed congestive heart failure, but he too was physically fit. 
I got this Golden just before she was to be put down at a shelter. She came just around two years after I had rescued the previous two. 
So out of my family of three dogs, one became overweight. All were on the same diet, and all ate normal amounts of food.

When I found this girl on Petfinder, (my daughter named her Kagome) She was a beautiful Golden Retriever. She ended up somehow at the shelter in Durant, Oklahoma.
I called them and told them that I wanted to see the dog, they said, I would need to wait since she was currently being spayed, and that they would let me know when she was ready.
I got a call later that week on a Saturday night, apparently whomever had worked at the shelter that night must have known the dog was going to be put down the next morning.
They told me if I wanted the dog, to come get her. 

When I showed up to get her the next day (they opened the shelter for me on Sunday), they told me that she was having issues. They then explained that they had gotten her spayed just days before she was due to give birth.
She had then been put out in the open area outside, and had gotten in the pond there on the property, and had gotten a horrible infection. On top of that, she had a new hip and leg injury. 
I saw the poor girl, and I simply could not leave her there. 
I adopted her on the spot, and after multiple hundreds of dollars in vet bills (close to $1000.) she was doing better. 
Unfortunately, she had some hip damage that was serious and permanent. 
I have had her seen at all sorts of specialists, they have sent images to special radiologists, there is just not much that can be done.

Finally I moved out to the country, I found a vet that I can't say enough good about.
He is the kind of man that you could only wish your daughter could find and marry. 
If your dog is in pain, he actually will sit on the floor with the dog and comfort it. 
He is truly amazing. 
I wanted my girl to be out of pain, so I asked him on my first visit with her, if there was ANYTHING that could be done for her (other than the Tramadol, pain meds, etc.) I said to him, "I don't care what it costs, is hip replacement an option?" 
He then said, "try laser therapy for her". It worked so well that I dished out $27K for a machine that I could have at home for her! I mean, I TRULY do love my girl, and I want her to feel good. 
I have tried to address her weight with every vet she has ever seen, but no one has been able to suggest much except to tell me to cut her calories. 
I honestly feel that if I cut it by much, I will be almost starving my dog, so I have not done anything other than trying to keep her on a low calorie dog food. 
I did recently buy a meat grinder capable of grinding chicken bones, I was thinking of trying the BARF diet, but I am a tad afraid of feeding raw chicken to my dog. I am just not sure yet. I would like opinions before I go this route. 

Anyway, she is my baby, and I hate seeing her slowing down. 
I will have the thyroid panel run, and I will keep everyone posted of the results.
If anyone has had luck with a particular diet, I am more than open to trying something new.  I like the green bean idea. If I end up cutting the food back, I will try supplementing with those and see what happens.


----------



## fostermom

I personally would suggest getting a measuring cup and giving her 1 cup of food in the morning, leave it down for 20 minutes, and then pick it up. The next feeding, give her that food again (with enough extra to equal just one cup of food) and put that down for 20 minutes and if she doesn't eat it, pick it up. After a few days of that, she will be eating that one cup of food at each feeding, which is the most she needs.

I don't mean this to sound like I am criticizing you, because I'm not, but a dog who takes two days to eat the food that has been put down for her is being fed too much, especially a golden retriever. A dog who is being fed the correct amount is going to gobble down her meal because she's hungry by the time feeding time rolls around. Just like we should be hungry when it's time to eat, rather than eating when we aren't really hungry.

Good luck. It sounds like she got super lucky that you found her and got her out of the shelter when you did! It's obvious you love her and are willing to go a long ways to make sure she's happy and healthy.


----------



## tatum123

Fostermom,
I agree about the food.
Honestly, I don't think she would eat at all if she did not notice the other dogs eating. 
I really have to put the food right in front of her face to get her to eat it at all.
She seriously does not really have much interest in food. I know she would love wet food, and I do give it to her once in awhile, if I have to give her any kind of medicine, i will hide it in one of those tiny appetizer sized dog foods, and she does love that. 

There was a time six or seven years ago that she gobbled her food down, but not anymore. 
Every day she takes long very slow walks over to the field, she follows me to the barn and back, and she gets in the lake at least a few times a day. She wades out, then stands there, (sometimes she takes a little swim) She just can't seem to loose the weight. 
It sometimes seems as if she is getting in the lake to stop the itching, because when she comes out she rubs against trees and such, trying to scratch the top of her back. 
I bathe her in Vetoquil universal medicated shampoo, when the itching starts really getting to her. 
I also give her Benedryl for the itching when she needs it. 

She just seems so miserable sometimes.


----------



## tatum123

Oh, and part of the reason I could not take her for walks when I lived in Plano is my own very serious, life altering, injury. 
Glimmering Gems Fine Jewelry: Well, I have shattered my foot - Lisfranc joint and all.

I actually suffered from extreme pain until I purchased the laser for my dog! 
It has human medical settings as well, and it works! How can I tell you that I am absolutely positive it works, It has not only taken away the arthritis in my dogs hips, but it has given me my mobility back as well!


----------



## tatum123

*Laser, works wonderfully on arthritis & Dysplasia*

Works amazing for both dogs and humans.
Please if your dog is suffering from one of these two conditions, arthritis or dysplasia, ask your vet if they have a 980nm laser and offer treatments.
I did purchase one of the lasers, I found it hard on both my dog, and myself, to get her in and out of the vehicle. She weighs almost as much as I do! 
The laser was a life changer for both she and I, as it has made my foot injury bearable. 

My GR had a series of eight treatments, every other day and she had SO much more mobility. After that series, you only need to go for touch up's every now and then. 
She is still obese, and her weight is a lot for her tiny little legs to carry, but I am working on getting her weight down, and with the laser I can control the pain, so I am hoping we are on our way upward to healing. 
Now just to figure the diet stuff out, and how to get rid of those pounds!


----------



## fostermom

We had a laser machine for my husband after several of his foot surgeries. It does help bones heal, for sure.

Your girl probably will eat once you cut the amount back, especially if you have other dogs because that creates "competition" for the food. Some older dogs (like older humans) require even less food than their younger counterparts, so it may be that you'll need to cut her back to less than 2 cups a day eventually. I'd let her get used to the lowered amount of food and the fact it's not down 24/7 for her anymore before I'd cut it back anymore, though.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Somewhere on this thread you mentioned about a raw food diet (BARF). I do not know anything about it, but you may try contacting Prism Goldens (Robin) on this forum. I believe she feeds her dogs raw food. She may be able to direct you on how it works.

Your poor girl -- I know there is a way that she can lose some of that extra weight and get to feeling better. I would agree with getting her tested for hypothyroidism. Your vet sounds like a real compassionate person. They are so busy sometimes, they just cannot know everything about every symptom, and I believe that we can help them as a team by researching, etc. I had a wonderful vet for Tosh and all his seizure and pancreatitis issues -- she was always open to knowledge that I had found in my research, and would listen and work with me as a team. It did help in giving him years and comfort he would not have had otherwise.

Let's pray that you find a solution for your girl -- she deserves it!


----------



## tatum123

The reason I posted here at this time, is because with the help of that laser, I honestly believe she has a chance to finally be healthier.
We both are more mobile now (thanks to the vet telling me to get her the laser treatments, seeing how they worked for her, and buying one for her and myself both!) 
We both are outside a lot more than we were before (got the laser in November 2013) so we are both doing more. I just don't think it is enough for her to loose weight.
I have always thought she had a thyroid issue, only to be told by the other vets through the years that her numbers were nothing to worry about.
I have never asked for any particular type test, but I will be asking for the full six panel test this time around! 
As I said, I love my girl and can't image what life would be without her. 
It has been so hard to see her slow down so much. I feel that she is still young, and I want her to be able to enjoy all that this new place has to offer! 
I want her to be able to swim, chase the ducks and geese (not catch them though) and just be able to retire out here in the country. Here is where we live now: MY NEW HOME!!! on Pinterest

The things that happened to her at the shelter, set her up for a hard life. Her front leg, the knee had always swollen up to the size of an orange. She walks with one leg that will always sway out, like a reverse bowleg on a person is the only way I know to describe it. The space between her back legs is not right, as if there is a tendon missing or something of that nature. This is due to something that happened during the spay at that horrible shelter, or possibly during the time in the pond with the other dogs attacking her. 
She has always been so stoic. She is such a good girl. Even when I first got her, and she was really messed up. She never whined, never had accidents, and was always the happiest dog, even though she had a super high fever, infection in both her leg and her insides from the late spay. She was just delightful. 
My hubby always said, if it came down to her or him, he would surely be in trouble!


----------



## fostermom

I did want to mention that the black dog in my signature is 13 years old. She's had three hip surgeries (two FHOs and one to clean out bone spurs). She's also partially torn her CCL, which has healed. 10 years ago she weighed 96 lbs, just before her second hip surgery. We worked hard with her and got her weight down to 67, which is where she's been ever since. She was very limited on her exercise several times during the weight loss due to her surgeries and knee issues, but she still lost the weight. Keeping her weight down has allowed her to be more active as she has aged than she would have been if she hadn't lost almost 30 lbs. Like your girl, she's a very stoic dog and tends to not let on if she's not feeling 100%, so we have to keep an eye on her to keep her from overdoing it.

So it's possible to get the weight off, even with limited physical activity. Good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've also used Fresh Green beans or canned. If I buy canned green beans, I make sure to get the ones that have No salt added to them.

I've had to put my girl on the Green bean diet a few times. I normally reduce her food by 1/4 or 1/2 cup, then add the green beans to make a total feeding of 1 cup. The weight usually comes off pretty quickly. 
I also reduce the number of treats she gets and/or include the treat calories in the overall amount of calories she gets per day.


----------



## tatum123

*Pic of my girl a couple of years ago, just before we moved here.*

Thanks to you all!! 
I will do the green bean diet to see if it helps her. 
You all have been so helpful here! 
Such a welcoming community of people!! 
Today I worked outside for a bit, my old girl came along everywhere I went. 
She then got in the lake a few times to cool off, now she is lying on the carpet snoring.

My pretty girl now has her snow white mask. It came on pretty quickly. I can see her aging, and I want to have as many years with her as I possibly can.
I am determined to get her weight off, and I want to thank everyone for the advice and help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's beautiful, thank you for sharing the picture of her.


----------



## Karen519

*Tatum*



tatum123 said:


> Thanks to you all!!
> I will do the green bean diet to see if it helps her.
> You all have been so helpful here!
> Such a welcoming community of people!!
> Today I worked outside for a bit, my old girl came along everywhere I went.
> She then got in the lake a few times to cool off, now she is lying on the carpet snoring.
> 
> My pretty girl now has her snow white mask. It came on pretty quickly. I can see her aging, and I want to have as many years with her as I possibly can.
> I am determined to get her weight off, and I want to thank everyone for the advice and help.


Tatum

God Bless you for adopting her, she is just gorgeous. I could not have left her at the shelter either!
We were told by our vet to reduce the amount we were feeding our dogs by 20% and to cut the treats in a half or quarter. Now Tucker and Tonka get 2 cups EACH, PER DAY, AND WE are cutting their treats in quarters. Also, we just bought the Purina Pro Plan Weight Management Adult Dog Food (Dry), this weekend and will start using that for extra help. I agree with everyone else about having all of the thyroid tests done, and about the green beans.


----------



## tatum123

Thank you everyone. 
I have had lots of dogs through my entire life. My mother was a dog lover, and a collector of strays. If she saw a dog on the road on her way to work (she worked off of an old country road where it seemed that people would take their dogs to dump them) she would bring it home. 
I grew up loving animals, but I honestly have to admit, there has NEVER been a dog that has stolen my heart as much as this old girl. 
I believe it is a breed thing. It must be because even though I have multiple other dogs, my Golden owns my heart.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

When we brought our last rescue dog home, our vet leaned into his ear and said, "I hope you realize that you just won the lottery?"

When I look at your gorgeous home and hear your girl's story...please tell her she won the lottery times a thousand!


----------



## Karen519

*Tatum*

Tatum:

Love your home! Where do you live? It's gorgeous!
We ALL FEEL THAT way about Goldens.
My dogs are on a diet, too.
Here is a picture of my Golden Retriever, Tucker, who we adopted from this forum and my Samoyed, Tonka.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

One thought--can she swim comfortably now? There may be a therapy pool or given the Texas climate, a friend's pool you could use to help her get some exercise that's less hard on the joints? Hoping your new vet can help with that, as well...

Another possibility--any neighbors, friends, or well-meaning relatives (looking hard at my husband right now) who could be feeding her when you're not around to supervise?


----------



## tatum123

Great news!!! My girl loves, loves, loves, the addition of green beans to the dog food!!!


----------



## tatum123

I can't believe it, she actually picked them out first, then continued on to eat the remaining dog food. 
One thing I wanted to note, lots of you talk about cutting back treats, my girl really does not get treats, (she is too overweight) the only thing she gets is, if she is feeling particularly itchy and her ears are giving her trouble, I take a piece of bread (less than 1/4 slice) and I put a tad of peanut butter in it, then I put three benadryl in there, fold it over, so she does not notice the pills, and give that to her. 
She is not treat driven really. She really does not care much for food at all. 

I am still trying to get time to make an appointment at the vet for the blood tests. 
He has her on some ear meds, so I will probably wait a few days to see if it helps her ears get rid of the yeast, also I added a bit of apple cider vinegar to her diet to see if we can speed things up for her.
Once that is all clear, (or if I need to do both things, the ears and blood work at the same time) then I will get her up there to check that thyroid. 

Noreaster, I actually do dog rescue on the side. I did it for years back in Georgia, but since moving back to Texas, it took me a long time to convince myself to help again. 
I had lost all of my Georgia connections, and well... honestly it is heartbreaking work.

I now am back at it though, and pulling dogs for rescue non stop. I mostly try to stay in the "volunteer transporter" mode, but often it does not work out that way.  

I am now listing animals on Petfinder for one of the local shelters, the main volunteer had given up Petfinder in leiu of using Facebook, she just did not have time to do both, so I stepped in and am doing the Petfinder stuff. Hey, two site listings are better than one. 

I was at the shelter a month ago, (volunteering by helping fix the dog runs with rebar posts that I bent) and saw this pregnant dog. She looked like she was going to drop puppies that very day. I adopted her, took her home, and helped calm her down enough to hold off the delivery for another four days! She now has six darling little puppies (that of course should have never happened, if the owners were any kind of responsible) 
Anyway, if you all want to see them, they are here on my facebook page. 
www.facebook.com/GlimmeringGems

I have adopted my last three dogs at the shelter. Posting a couple of images of the two that I got just before they were to be put down. The black one, because he is black, and we all know black dogs are always the last (if ever) to be adopted, and the little Aussie pup, because his little belly was distended and he had diarrhea, and kennel cough, and he was to be put down as well. ;( 
So I have my old Golden, my little Aussie pup, and my black dog, Max. 
Then there is the mommy... That makes four. 
That is a lot of dogs, considering I do kitty rescue as well! LOL

The first image of a dog by herself is the mommy that just had the babies, the second image of the three dogs, the two in the back are my shelter rescues that I adopted to keep. The Aussie and the Flat Coat Retriever maybe? LOL 
The one with the red collar is another dog that I actually followed home from a gas station parking lot and TOOK her and her puppies from a young lady who was not feeding or taking car of them. (long story) but it is now at Paws in the City as Phoebe. She is available. (I volunteer with PITC as well) 
Sooo.... I have a house full of dogs at all times. 
I just can't stand to see dogs suffer. 
Even saying all of that. It is my Golden girl who will always be the one that has stolen my heart and won't let it go.  

Oh, and if you do visit my Facebook page, don't be shocked at the strange animals I rescue, or with the strange animal interactions I have had globally. LOL 
I just love critters!!!


----------



## tatum123

*Pictures *

Sorry, they did not attach. 
Something I did wrong. LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your furkids, they're all beautiful. 

Great to hear your girl is enjoying the green beans. I give my guys fresh fruits and veggies regularly. Basically whatever is in season. I have a produce field across the street from me where watermelon, cantaloupe, mush melons, and sweet potatoes are grown. The farmer's produce stand is right around the corner from my house. 

Thank you for helping the shelter in your area by listing the animals that are available for adoption on Petfinder. com and the other Rescue work you're doing too.


----------



## tatum123

I will try my babies on watermelon and such. I have never really thought of dogs as loosing weight on these things, but in reality, it makes sense, it's roughage. 
I do share a tiny bit of grilled veggies with my dogs, but again, since they are dogs, I think of them as mostly meat eaters.
Hubby made kabobs the other night, and my doggies got some of the zucchini from mine. They did love those. 
I just worry about feeding the wrong things, like I know no onions, but what about bell peppers and such... I tend to error on the safe side. I don't want to make them sick.


----------



## tatum123

Oh, and sorry the images are so large. I figured there was a built in resizer, figured they would show up much smaller. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Karen519

*Tatum*

TATUM

You are an amazing and loving person!! Love all of the pics of your furbabies-they certainly lucked out getting you as a Mom!!
Keep us posted on how your Golden Girl is doing.
Did you tell us her name?
I'm going to look at your facebook page!
So glad she loved the green beans!! Did you give them to her frozen?


----------



## tatum123

Karen519, 
No, I bought the unsalted cans from Walmart. I will try the frozen ones too to see if she may like them too. Especially in the hot summer! 

As for the dogs and cats, I just can't stand the thought of ANYTHING suffering, if you know what I mean. 
I even rescued a hive of bees while my hubby was in Asia, we had only been married a few weeks. I sent him images of the hive that they had built under the window eve, it was one of those windows in the garage that extend outward from the house, sort of like one of those bay windows, anyway. I moved the entire hive. 
He thought I was crazy, but hey... we need bees. 
(oh I am a beekeeper now too  LOL
I don't even like honey, just love bees.... not normal, I know. 

My (old) baby girl was named by my daughter when she was little. 
She named her Kagome. I generally just call her Gogo. 
"Come on Gogo", sounds better to me than "Come on Kagome" 
Though she has lots of nicknames. 
Momo, Kagom gom, Gogi, Gogi Bear, and on and on. 
She is just my big old baby! 

Just around 3:00 am this morning, she was making sort of a low grunting sound. I know she is in pain when she does this, so I sat up for a couple of hours with her and rubbed her ears, took a cotton ball and wiped them down with a apple cider vinegar/water mix and just rubbed her head. I hate to see her hurt, especially since she can't tell me directly what is causing her pain. 
Few days ago, she was so itchy all over, I just gave her a yogurt bath. 
Not the traditional way of bathing a dog, but it was cooling and it made her feel better. Feeding her acidophillus with all her meals now. 
I am hoping I can get the yeast under control. She just loves the water so much. 
She really does not swim anymore, just wades out to the top of her back mostly.
She can swim, and occasionally does, but it is pretty rare. 
Mostly she just likes to get wet to stop the itching I think.

I think I will bathe her either tonight or tomorrow, and I will probably do a apple cider rinse on her, let it sit for about ten minutes, then rinse. Hope to get her PH back where it needs to be.


----------



## ssacres

I have found coconut oil works good for yeast in my girls ears. I tried apple cider vinegar but have had more success with coconut oil. I use organic unrefined. Just have to mention that at first it seemed to make it worse, but now we are winning the battle. I do also put it in her food. Your pups are beautiful.


----------



## tatum123

Thanks for the tip on the coconut oil, so you melt and warm it? 
I have that in the pantry at all times, unrefined organic.  
(as all my oils are, and add first cold pressed with super use by dates and dark bottles for my olive oils). Sounds like maybe we like the same type foods for our dogs (and us)! 

On the coconut, do you put drops in so that they drain down in the ear? Seems like it would solidify, this does not cause any issues, I mean, I know the ears are warm and all, but I was just wondering. 
And how long was it worse before it got better? 
I also have almond oil here, (organic of course) Wonder if that would be better since it says in the oil form? Any thoughts? 
I may add some to the food, but given that she is overweight, I wonder how that would affect the weight loss that I am trying to achieve with the green beans? 

I am here to learn, so anything you all can give me, I will be able to use now, and with my rescues and fosters. So again, MANY THANKS TO ALL!!!


----------



## ssacres

It has taken me about a month to get it under control with the coconut oil. I just put some on my finger and rub on the inside of her ear and put a small amount in her ear and let it melt as I massage it in. It melts pretty fast and stays melted. I did it everyday the first few weeks and now I can get by doing it twice a week. Her ears got very qunky at first so I cleaned them with a soft cloth before doing another treatment. Bess actually lost weight eating the coconut oil. Try a google search about using it for weight loss. I know I read about it somewhere.


----------



## tatum123

Sure sounds like the oil would probably be great for the old girls coat as well!
I will do some research and see if it will be okay when added to the green beans and dog food.
Funny thing, there is competition for the green beans. All my dogs seem to love them!


----------



## Karen519

*Tatum*

Tatum

Since I've never fed the green beans myself, just heard about them on the forum, not sure if the frozen ones are good for them. All I know is they SHOULD HAVE NO SALT. So sorry she was groaning! That hurts my heart!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*tatum123, * you can use fresh, frozen or canned green beans, which ever you prefer or your girl prefers. Most important thing is to make sure there is No seasoning such as salt or any other spices. 

My guys love zucchini, squash, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, sweet potatoes is probably their favorite.

Watermelon, cantaloupe 

Here is a list of toxic foods from the ASPCA-some info is duplicated on these two lists. 

People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets | ASPCA

Foods That Are Hazardous to Dogs | ASPCA


----------



## tatum123

Thanks Carolina Mom,
I will be sure to try new veggies as well. My babies are actually FIGHTING over the green beans! 
As for the "avoid" list, i am pretty aware of what not to feed, I guess I have just been being over careful of what I could feed! (I will look over them again though)
I have always heard, "don't feed table scraps to your dogs" so while I suppose green beans are not "table scraps" really, I still figured all the things mentioned would still be disqualified. 
I have always fed the highest quality foods that I can find, Solid Gold, Merrick, Blue Buffalo, etc. They are supposed to be balanced, sooo... it seems that their diet should be complete. Not that I don't feel guilty when I am eating and she wants a bite, I always do long to give her a treat. But she is sooo fat, I know better.
When she was younger, yes... she had some small bites of whatever I was having, but never anything that would constitute a entire can of green beans.  More like a silver dollar sized bite.
Anyway, the objective of not feeding table scraps was always to assist in not making them fat. lol
It worked for all of them except my sweet Golden.


----------



## Karen519

*Tatum*

Tatum

Sounds like your dogs do love the green beans!
I have to try them!
Did you have her thyroid tested, again?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I add Organic apple cider vinegar to the water for my two. I also use it mixed with water in a spray bottle when I brush them. 

I tried using the OACV to clean my boys ears, my girl doesn't have any problems with hers. When I adopted my boy, he had ear problems, made a few trips to the Vet before I got them cleared up, then he got another ear infection. 

I use Virbac Epi-optic advanced ear cleaner, got it from the Vet. I like it the best of all the ear cleansers I've tried over the years. It has a drying agent in it. I soak a cotton ball with it, put it in my dogs ears, then rub. Get a clean cotton ball and wipe out any debris, repeat if necessary. 

Here's the link for it- 

Virbac Animal Health â€” EPI-OTIC® Advanced Ear Cleanser | United States

I'm also using the Healthy ear recipe that a forum member shared-followed directions while treating an ear infection, now use it for maintenance. 



> Healthy Ear Recipe (from Arcane)
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> 1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)
> 
> Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
> be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
> bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.
> 
> If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
> dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
> Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
> soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
> you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
> from getting bad again.
> 
> My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
> remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
> anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
> the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
> even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
> into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks so much for this information!!


----------



## tatum123

Sorry for going missing folks. 
I am so busy with my six foster puppies and their mommy! Then my old Golden, and our other two rescue dogs. Then add the cats, and my time volunteering at the shelter and uggg.... it seems there is never a free moment! LOL - 
BUT OHHH HOW I LOVE IT ALL!!! 

I am using the coconut oil in her ears, and they seem to be doing SO much better! I think it helps to keep the water from making much contact with the skin in her inner ear, which she gets wet so often since she runs out the door (okay, waddles out the door) and goes strait to the pond and gets in! 
I also added the green beans, and now added a few of the organic, extra virgin, coconut oil capsules to her food mix, and I have to say, her energy is MUCH better! She just seems more alert and happy. 

She is still a bit itchy at the base of her tail, mostly after she gets out of the pond and is beginning to dry a bit. 

I am going to pick up the ingredients for the ear mix, if I can get it under control with the coconut oil, than that is awesome, but if it does not clear up quickly, then I would have a backup! 

I am SO THANKFUL TO ALL OF YOU for helping me make my sweet old girl feel better.
I cherish every single second I have with her, and always have. She is so sweet and special. My heart hurts when she is unhappy. 

She spent the day outside with me, I planted a ton more fruit trees, and she just waddled along with me, staying by my side.


----------



## tatum123

Sorry for going missing folks. 
I am so busy with my six foster puppies and their mommy! Then my old Golden, and our other two rescue dogs. Then add the cats, and my time volunteering at the shelter and uggg.... it seems there is never a free moment! LOL - 
BUT OHHH HOW I LOVE IT ALL!!! 

I am using the coconut oil in her ears, and they seem to be doing SO much better! I think it helps to keep the water from making much contact with the skin in her inner ear, which she gets wet so often since she runs out the door (okay, waddles out the door) and goes strait to the pond and gets in! 
I also added the green beans, and now added a few of the organic, extra virgin, coconut oil capsules to her food mix, and I have to say, her energy is MUCH better! She just seems more alert and happy. 

She is still a bit itchy at the base of her tail, mostly after she gets out of the pond and is beginning to dry a bit. 

I am going to pick up the ingredients for the ear mix, if I can get it under control with the coconut oil, than that is awesome, but if it does not clear up quickly, then I would have a backup! 

I am SO THANKFUL TO ALL OF YOU for helping me make my sweet old girl feel better.
I cherish every single second I have with her, and always have. She is so sweet and special. My heart hurts when she is unhappy. 

She spent the day outside with me, I planted a ton more fruit trees, and she just waddled along with me, staying by my side.

Oh, and by adding the green beans to her diet, she thinks she is being given treats at every meal!! This makes me smile!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!!*



tatum123 said:


> Sorry for going missing folks.
> I am so busy with my six foster puppies and their mommy! Then my old Golden, and our other two rescue dogs. Then add the cats, and my time volunteering at the shelter and uggg.... it seems there is never a free moment! LOL -
> BUT OHHH HOW I LOVE IT ALL!!!
> 
> I am using the coconut oil in her ears, and they seem to be doing SO much better! I think it helps to keep the water from making much contact with the skin in her inner ear, which she gets wet so often since she runs out the door (okay, waddles out the door) and goes strait to the pond and gets in!
> I also added the green beans, and now added a few of the organic, extra virgin, coconut oil capsules to her food mix, and I have to say, her energy is MUCH better! She just seems more alert and happy.
> 
> She is still a bit itchy at the base of her tail, mostly after she gets out of the pond and is beginning to dry a bit.
> 
> I am going to pick up the ingredients for the ear mix, if I can get it under control with the coconut oil, than that is awesome, but if it does not clear up quickly, then I would have a backup!
> 
> I am SO THANKFUL TO ALL OF YOU for helping me make my sweet old girl feel better.
> I cherish every single second I have with her, and always have. She is so sweet and special. My heart hurts when she is unhappy.
> 
> She spent the day outside with me, I planted a ton more fruit trees, and she just waddled along with me, staying by my side.
> 
> Oh, and by adding the green beans to her diet, she thinks she is being given treats at every meal!! This makes me smile!!


Glad everything is going well. What is your Senior girl's name?


----------



## tatum123

Again, sorry for being missing. I am fostering a mom and six pups, along with volunteering at the Sherman, Texas animal shelter, in addition, doing transport from the shelter to the vet, and to the rescues... and... lol. 

My daughter named her Kagome, but I mostly call her all my little pet names, like, momo, gogo, gogi, and... the list goes on. 

I wanted to update that I am not sure she is going to loose weight on the diet or not, but I can tell you that she sure is enjoying her meals more! She is also moving about tons more, has more energy, and seems to just feel better all around!! 

Still fighting the ear stuff, but it is already much better than it was in the beginning.
So we are getting there! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------

